# Zenatia



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

ZENATIA of Shell Tk.(see thread Philine ecc.)built 1957,24790 g.t.16,5 knots.
(old pic collect.)


----------



## stevecz (Feb 12, 2005)

Hi Tanker,
I sailed on the Zenatia, and her sister ship Zaphon, after they were Jumboised. The postcards of both ships after they were Jumboised. 
The old center section of the Zaphon was converted to a barge, IHI 1, used during the broadening of the Auckland port in 1969. 

Details of Zenatia
Official No. - 187589, LR/IMO No. - 5398309, GSN - 20099621
Built in 1957 by Cammell Laird & Co. Ltd., Birkenhead Build No. 1249.
Crude Oil 69,958 DWT. (39,160 Gross, 26,503 Nett). l/b/d : 256 / 32 / 13 m.
Steam Turbine 15,000 S.h.p.
Originally 38,443 DWT until Jumboized in 1966, Kure, Japan.
Scrapped in 1976, Kaohsiung, Taiwan.


Details of Zaphon
Official No. - 187547, LR/IMO No. - 5397771, GSN - 20099553.
Built in 1957 by Swan Hunter & Wigham Richardson, Wallsend. Build No. 1857.
Crude Oil 69,621 DWT. (39,470 Gross, 26,802 Nett). l/b/d : 256 / 32 / 13 m.
Wallsend Slipway Steam Turbine 15,000 S.h.p.
Originally 38,390 DWT until Jumboized in 1966, Kure, Japan.
Scrapped in 1976, Santander, Spain.


----------



## tanker (May 26, 2004)

I am sure this was a good remember for your life on sea!!!
Gp


----------



## THEDOC (Jan 8, 2009)

tanker said:


> I am sure this was a good remember for your life on sea!!!
> Gp


Sailed on her just before she went to scrap, paid off at RAK after about 3 weeks at anchor


----------



## Trespidian (Jul 5, 2008)

I remember being tied up to the Zenatia in about 1964 - she was anchored in the Persian Gulf at an oil well. I was on the Gulf Briton. The crude was transferred to us and we headed back to Liverpool. Main thing I remember is the heat. Felt sorry for the crew that just had to sit there week after week.


----------



## rodhaigh (Dec 10, 2008)

The Zenatia lost a man overboard in the Eastern Med. in '59 or '60. WQe were part of the search and there's a photo of me somewhere in this site with a lifebelt we 'rescued'.


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Sailed on Zenatia from 22/7/68 to 30/12/68 signed on and signed off in Tranmere as Jnr R/O drydocked in Genoa. Thompson was the name of the master.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Baulkham Hills,

Going back to 1963/64 when I was with Shell, I seem to recall that the two 'Z' ships were Liberian registry and had 5L-- callsigns. 

Did you need to have Liberian operating certificates? If so, how did you get them and how was the general manning of those ships arranged?


----------



## Baulkham Hills (Jul 11, 2008)

Ron Stringer said:


> Baulkham Hills,
> 
> Going back to 1963/64 when I was with Shell, I seem to recall that the two 'Z' ships were Liberian registry and had 5L-- callsigns.
> 
> Did you need to have Liberian operating certificates? If so, how did you get them and how was the general manning of those ships arranged?


Hi Ron

When I was on the Zenatia it was registered in London, from memory 
the callsign was GVYN but not too sure about that. 
Later on I did have Liberian certificates for other ships, generally it was easier to get them through the owners, doing the Liberian medical then joining a ship and receiving the license sometime later.

Cheers


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Thanks for that BH - I don't know where I got the idea from!

I've just checked them out on Helderline and they were 

Zaphon/GWCY

Zenatia/GVYN

What interested me was that you had been the junior R/O on Zenatia and I didn't know of anyone that had sailed under Liberian flag in their 6-months supervised role.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Ron,

I am sure you are correct - when I was with Shell in 1964/65 the Z boats were I am sure Liberian 5L callsigns. 

Hawkey01


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

Puzzling innit? Maybe they were re-registered when Shell flagged out to IOM registry and Jan Helder has adopted the later registration. Even possible that they were registered under the UK when they were lengthened, I suppose. (Whaaa)


----------

